# Swedish: Jag gav henne det



## gvergara

Hi

I would like to know if it is possible to combine two different object pronouns (usually a Co and a Ci), as in other languaages

_Yo pasé el auto a mi hermana=> Yo *se lo* pasé._
_J'ai fait une faveur à Richard=> Je *la lui* ai fait._
_Ich erzählte meinem Sohn eine Geschichte .=> Ich erzählte *sie ihm*._

I know there is a _till-construction_, but I'd like to know if there are other alternatives as well.

_Jag gav min mamma glaset mjölk.=> Jag gav glaset mjölk *till* min mamma, _men är den här sats riktig _Jag gav det henne _ ?????????? Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## cocuyo

Eso se hace en el sueco también, pero es necesario añadir una preposición para modular el objeto. 
Entonces: "Jag gav det *åt* henne." (También es posible usar "till".)


----------



## gvergara

But there is no way of putting them together, without any kind of connector, is there? Thanks

Gonzalo


----------



## cocuyo

There is one way, and that is putting the object "henne" (dativ) before the object "det" (ackusativ): 
Jag gav henne glaset.


----------



## gvergara

But in that case you're not combining pronouns, you're just using the indirect pronoun _henne _and the direct object with the end-article _et_...


----------



## hanne

I believe cocuyo meant to say:
Jag gav henne det.

The word order is the same as in "Jag gav min mamma glaset", "Jag gav henne det"; the recipient (dativ) must come first. If you swap the word order (Jag gav det henne), strange things happen.

(Jag gav mannen lejonet vs. jag gav lejonet mannen . One is about a present for his zoo, the other one is about dinner!)


----------



## gvergara

Thanks, finally, is it common to combine pronouns like this, or do you rather prefer the _till/ åt_ construction?


----------



## Renaissance man

I think it's similar to English; if it's already known what the objects are (both direct and indirect) you can sometimes use pronouns only. 
"Ge mig plånboken!"
"Ja, ge honom den!" (="ge plånboken till rånaren")


----------



## cocuyo

gvergara said:


> Thanks, finally, is it common to combine pronouns like this, or do you rather prefer the _till/ åt_ construction?



I think my answer above is an indication. We're reluctant to use the combination of pronouns, but it is not grammatically incorrect. It is more likely to appear when the sentence is an exhortation, and particularly when repeated.


----------



## Tjahzi

I'd say these are two issues combined. Whether pronouns should be used and whether _till/åt_ should be used.

Regarding noun contra pronouns, it indeed matters when and how the noun was introduced, more recently mentioned, etc. As such it's fine to answer the question _Gav du glaset till mamma?(/Gav du mamma glaset?) _with _Ja, jag gav henne det_. 

However, you have to be more careful when it comes to _till/åt_. In general, always use the preposition when both the accusative and dative are inanimate nouns. When the dative is animate, it's possible to omit it, however, I would still keep it as long as the nouns themselves are used (as indicated above).


----------

